# Black around eye and nose?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Lately I've noticed that Sonny has black around his mouth and eyes...it wasn't always like that and I'm just curious on if that's normal for him or what. You know how for some arabs they put something around their eyes and stuff to make the black stand out? Well it's exactly like that, yet it's "natural"



















Any ideas?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's normal, it's a bay thing


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it's just skin  

It'll go away when he grows his coat back. Both my chestnut and my Justin (not sure what color he is) have it, but I've also seen it on grays, too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's definitely normal for bays!  There are lots of bays @ my barn- they all have them pretty much lol. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i think alot of horses get like that in the summer time. lol its normal


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's normal. It's a color thing. All bays have it.


----------



## delorey1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am glad you ask that question, daisy does that also... So they just shed out because it is soo hot??? I guess that makes sense...

Thanks


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Both of my guys are like that this summer too. They are greys.










Dumas^










Twister^


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yup its normal. both Domino (my first horse [qhXappy) and Ginger (Tb) had it.

i cant find a picture with Domino having it around his eyes but you can sorta see it around his nose area.

















and this one was taken before i sold Ginger. you can deffinitly see it on her. she never had it until she started to shed her winter coat. then she got it.


----------

